# Red Snapper?



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I went over to my fathers house this weekend. He has two broke down and busted lawn and garden tractors. One's a Red Snapper that I know of, the other I couldn't find any sort of identifying marks that would lead me to a manufacturer. Anyone hear have any opinions on Red Snapper? What would parts cost me versus say a JD lawn and garden?


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Isn't a Red Snapper a fish??


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

It is but evidently it's also a mower.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

I've heard of Snapper ... guess I missed the RED Snapper? LOL


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you talking about a rear engine Snapper lawn tractor? Need more info...


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Yes I am. I'm not sure on the rest. It looked like on of these.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Kind've depends on how old the Snapper is. Parts are pretty much available, and inexpensive, as with the rer JD's...


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I'm thinking Ten years at least. I tried to get a hold of my father so he could send me some pics but I'm still waiting to hear back. I know he has quite a fe3w just sitting on his property just waiting for some one to rebuild them.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Rattosh51 said:


> Are you talking about a rear engine Snapper lawn tractor? Need more info...


This one? I just got it tuesday. )new to Snapper) thread.16 HP twin with 36"deck


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know the only real issue with snapper tractors is the friction disk drive setup - the trans has a rubber and steel pulley while the motor uses a flat plate- depending how much pressure is put onto the setup depends how fast it goes- most times for older ones, the rubber wears out and tractor doesnt move as well .

I picked up a badly rusted snapper off craigslist free many years ago - was parked out back of the guys barn uncovered. The 11HP briggs motor did run, but the deck and rest of the tractor was just too far gone- before i got it tho i got a near brand new deck for a snapper when i bot a bunch of parts - i took that and a bunch of other bits to the scrap yard ( kick myself for doing it tho) - i couldve rebuilt it and sold it - i ended up taking all the good parts off and junking it- ill probably use the deck engagement setup on my 70 toro when i get around to rebuilding it.


----------

